# Tonghai 1947



## SS Valhall (Dec 18, 2009)

Hello frends i have not been in for a long time because i have been searcing about SS Valhall and i have find some interestings thing.
Now i have a new question and i hope that you can help me to find some answer.
Have any of you out there been sailing whith the ship Tonghai in 1947 on the trip to Manilla from Gothenborg 47-6-17 to 47-9-26.
Please i hope you can help me.
Meny Regards 
SS Valhall.


----------

